

The Colossal Strangeness of China’s Most Excellent Tourist City - wallflower
http://tmagazine.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/03/06/ordos-china-tourist-city/

======
charrot1
I was there on business about a month ago. Lovely city.

~~~
cylinder
I actually believe in the potential of these planned cities, but when are they
actually going to start populating them?

